
Most beautiful introductory explanation of deep learning and self driving cars - mngrwl
https://medium.com/@mngrwl/everything-about-self-driving-cars-explained-for-non-engineers-f73997dcb60c
======
arundhatikher
Great reading.. Thanks..

